# Chinga's Training **Pictures.**



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

So.. he's been wonder pony for the past week and I got some shots.. we've been doing ground polls, single, sets, ect.. But he gets excited when we canter then and LEAPS so we're working on that. My arms.. hate them. They are getting better. But I like to make them low for some reason. But having them "high" is becoming more natural now. Anyways, theres still a long way to go. But I just thought I'd share a few pictures of our success. I honestly am not sure why I'm tilting slightly forwards over ground polls.. Anyways. No critque thanks 


Trot Poll : 



Second Go : 



Canter poll:



Canter poll again:



Relaxed Bending



Cooling Down:



----

Warming Up -- Horrid Position :



Nice -



The 30cm Jump (He went Massive, so excuse me..)



Won't be jumping again for a while as I have a few things I want to work on.




The second go.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry about the massive pics. I will re-upload them tomorow.. but to check them out press control and scroll down. To un do that, do the same but scroll up. Sorry about that.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

nice going you to. yes please roload them, i have size 25 as my zoom and it is seeming normal sized.... o.o glad he is stil doing ok, im sure my crop is getting plenty of use!  * buy the way, i do want it back...  *


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Your crop is getting plenty of use! I am missing my rainbow one


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm so feakin' glad to hear that he's doing good. Your last post about "I will fix you" was so heartbreaking...and to see these pictures, and how he's been a 'wonder pony' is amazing!!!!!! GREAT FOR YOU TWO!!!!!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

So.......now your keeping him again?
It's never a good thing when you go between buying and keeping 8 times.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Honestly now I am NOT sure/what I am doing with him. His doing well at it seems that this is going to last. I do have people around me who can help if I need it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

I hope you keep him. He seems awfully cute, and I'm glad he's with you and not someone who doesn't know what they're doing.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

He's looking good. I would sell him while he's going well. He's going so nicely because he's just come back from the trainer. He'll go back to his old ways soon enough if you ride and treat him the same as you always have then you'll be in a worse situation as it will be a hell of a lot harder to sell a horse that is travelling badly.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks Kayty, I'm not sure. I've stopped "spoiling" him as such I still care for him, give him treats and he's still by best friend. But it is different.


----------



## SeWHC (Jul 1, 2009)

Holy ginormous pictures. 

He's cute. I'd love to see you lengthen your reins a little bit on the flat and bend your elbows. If he were to jerk his head down your reins would come right out of your hands.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Agree 100% with Kayty - Sell him now while you can.

It's rare to find someone who wants to take on an ottb who has been allowed to get away with hi-jinks when there are so many cheap off the track who have a relatively clean slate.

I thought your trainer advised you to sell him also?

Why do I keep coming back to these threads - I mustbe a masochist *Shakes head*


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

He definitely does NOT look happy to be going over those jumps. I also think you shoud give him a little bit more of his head when he's going over fences, but I just like the look.

I agree that you should sell him while/if you can. I'm going through the same exact thing right now...I've leased Ice out to a girl whos going to ride him 3-5 times a week, he got his first good work out yesterday and he was just incredibly happy, you could see it. I'll probably end up selling to her. She'd board at the same place he's at right now, but even if she didn't I'd know that he was in good hands.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Like I said on FB, do what's right for him.

I had a fabulous ride on Uma today. She was the horse I've always wanted today. Does that mean that I'll overlook our personality clashes and keep her because of a good ride? or even a good week? NO.

Letting this drag on isn't good for either of you. Let someone who has the experience enjoy him. You'll both win in the end.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Im really confused every post i read off you there is a different sitution-your selling him, keeping him, getting him trained, riding with a trainer, without a trainer god its hard to keep up with what your actually doing with that horse!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

omg i love your bridle!!! haha i wish i could buy one like that... 
hes cute! do what you want with him, its your choice, not any of ours.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Its offical. I'm keeping him  The training (If he will be sent away, or a trainer comes to work with him) is still undecided. I've decied to turn this into an update thread. 
It was cold, so I thought I'd jump on him bareback while he still had his rug on, because I love him to much to take it off and make him cold. Even though his almost got his winter coat, walked and trotted around, I didn't canter him because I haven't cantered him in a while and I wasn't so sure how he was going to go and I'd rather a saddle to deal with that. So then I took his halter off and rode him around without a halter on *Still in a rug* . We did some trot, he did SoOo well, even though I've been quite slack with leg lately  .. Anyways, he was really good. No stop issues suprizingly  Then I got him to back up, without a halter/bridle  

After that I threw a saddle on the boy ♥ Cause I wanted to do some canter work with him, he coped suprisingly well. Super impressed. But then we did some canter work, I did it whole way round really well. But when I asked him on the up hill he was NOT happy. He threw in a few pigroots, only got one on camera, but he threw in some massive ones. Did some tricks on him, mounted without stirrups ♥.. Failed.. but I got him use to me screwing around, slid off the other side. Stood on his back, jumped off. Truley enjoyed today, he coped well. ♥ Proud of him, if we'd drop the pigroots it would be G R E A T. No rears or bucks like the usual though, he hasn't done that in a while. So just MAYBE thats out of him, because he's been in training.



No Critique! I know I didn't ride great,


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Took him on the trail today


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Chingazmyboy, this will be my last reply in your threads until you prove to me that you are taking peoples' advice seriously. My poor heart can't take it anymore.

You need a real trainer - YOU do. Not your horse. Please take this into serious consideration. 

Best of luck to both of you.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Interesting that I'm already doing that JDI. I've got three lessons booked in for the long weekend *Have a feeling I'm only going to get one* as two are outside.


----------



## welshies rule (Feb 7, 2010)

right not wanting to sound harsh and I do hope u eventually have a happy ending 

BUT

you told us your horse rears bucks spins etc so why the hell would u get on him bareback and or with no bridle or halter?? are u mad? 

I somtimes ride J to field in his halter and leadropes but always only to the fieild and then only because i was lead the first few times and I know that he knows where we are supposed to be going and he doesnt have the problems your horse does.

I am not trying to be cruel but u are asking for another injury!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Maddie, you know where I stand on this. So I'm not going to bother typing out all the numerous reasons why you should sell him  But I am going to say one thing. If you are intent on working with him and actually trying to train him, focus on things that matter. Sure, jumping off his back and sliding off his bum is a fun thing to do, but in the long run thats not going to earn you any $$$ if you do sell him. Work on that cantering, work on your transitions and his head carriage.

I'm not trying to be mean, you know that. I know how hard it is to sell your poneh when you love them so much. I'm just being honest cause thats what friends do.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry Maddie, but like JDI, I won't be able to look in this thread anymore. We have all given you multitudes of advice and opinions throughout this forum, and it has not been taken. So when Chinga reverts back to his old self once he works out he can get away with what he did before... please don't come crying back saying 'He's too much for me should I sell him???'. You know what our answer will be.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Don't do what I did.... just sell the horse.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Its a simple as, he's my horse. I'm keeping him and I've got plenty of people around me to help me if I end up in a situation when I'm stuck, eg : My aunty whos broken/trained MANY horses.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Where was this help before?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

The same place it is now - There and not utilised.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

HorsesAreForever said:


> Don't do what I did.... just sell the horse.


Maddie, I had to sell my Chance, too. It works for the better.
But, as you don't care and blow off our advice, when he goes back, do not come crying on here expecting sympathy.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-grooming/egh-chinga-got-trim-woops-53437/#post613811 -- Ponies new hair cut , I uploading the lesson video now. Great lesson!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

I will stop posting here, to see you just blow off and ignore all of our advice is extremely irritating. And for that, I'm not going to post on that haircut thread.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

thunderhooves said:


> I will stop posting here, to see you just blow off and ignore all of our advice is extremely irritating. And for that, I'm not going to post on that haircut thread.


Okay, really? All you need with that is a little foot stomp and hair toss. :lol:


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

welshies rule said:


> right not wanting to sound harsh and I do hope u eventually have a happy ending
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


 That's EXACTLY what I was thinking. I'm very confused.

No way would you get me on a rearing/bucking/spinning horse bareback. That's insane.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

GAD!!

Those pictures are too big to wait for, sorry. It is so easy to resize them prior to posting.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Okay Maddie I'm sorry but this is ridiculous and insulting to everyone how has given you advice when you asked for it it's not fair on people who have spent the time following you and Chinga and saying how well you were doing when you guys were doing well but you guys don't seem to click together and like Kayty Allie and Caity I will not be posting here anymore good bye Maddie I hope you make the right decision for your horse


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't think she has a horse problem...I think her horse has a rider problem.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I've booked in manly lessons on him and school horses WITH qualified instructors, so we are fine. I'm ignoring the above posts because I don't want to cause an argument. I'm simply ignoreing posts saying its my fault, ect. Because sure, if I rode better he may be less --issuie-- But I've got plenty of lessons and I'm sure we will both learn.





 
Saturday's lesson -- I had this one on him, next lesson isn't on him. I believe I'm riding Billy  The best school horse. Ever. Also Sue want's to keep my hands low for a while, so I'm not pulling on his mouth when I rise in the trot. Because I do for some reason.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

How are you supposed to learn to train your horse in what looks like a large group advanced beginner lesson? Nobody here was trying to be rude to you for the first 100 posts that they did to try to help you but we all still think you don't have the quality of help and instruction that you think you do. Nor do we think that your skills and temperament are a good fit with Chinga's. That doesn't make him a bad horse or you a bad horse person it just is what it is. You would be much happier getting a well trained and steady mount that you can just ride and have fun with. Not to mention much safer.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Its the only lesson I can get in at the moment as of my weekend time table, we are still trying to change it. Please stop with the selling him, as it is just not a situation that I can be in at the moment. We are at the moment finding a trainer to send him away to, but because of the area I live in this is almost impossible.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

"The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results." -- to continue with the same things you have been doing and expecting it to somehow miraculously build you and Chinga into the team you are so desperate to convince us that you are is insanity. No one is saying that he is a bad horse or that you are not a good rider, only that the two of you are not a good match. You would BOTH be best served with better matches.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Lets not get child-ish people, give your advice and then let her do what she wants, dont act mean or hold grudges. that wont make her change her mind about selling her horse.
hes cute, and i hope everything works out well! good luck with him!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you ridergirl, I do understand we don't fit perfectly, but he was bought by my parents, and I do not have the choice to sell him. I am hoping that I can have advice from the forum (That doesn't include selling him). As I do listen and take advice, we are attempting to find a trainer to send him away to. But with the situation I am in with the area I live in this is almost impossible.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> I do not have the choice to sell him


From another thread:

_



As some of you know my boy is up for sale 

Click to expand...

_ 



> that is what got me in such a bad situation with Chinga now he’s up for sale


 



> My parents made the ultimate decision of selling him, but I did get 0.005% of the say.


 



> Its the best thing for Chinga  He's going to love whatever home he goes to and I will make sure (somehow) that he gets the best of care because it is what he deserves. I don't think I will regret what I'm doing, because for Chinga its the right thing and I've always said I'd do anything for Chinga, so if it involves selling him then tahts what I'll do.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Give me your address and i'll find a trainer for you.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

ok. I said I wasn't going to post sgain, but I have to reply to some people!lol!



themacpack said:


> Okay, really? All you need with that is a little foot stomp and hair toss. :lol:


how do you know I didn't do that,lol?! I am just getting irritated, like a horse with a fly, so that would explain the stomp and toss. 



savvylover112 said:


> Okay Maddie I'm sorry but this is ridiculous and insulting to everyone how has given you advice when you asked for it it's not fair on people who have spent the time following you and Chinga and saying how well you were doing when you guys were doing well but you guys don't seem to click together and like Kayty Allie and Caity I will not be posting here anymore good bye Maddie I hope you make the right decision for your horse


 yep. i didn't click with Chance, so I sold him.



ChingazMyBoy said:


> I've booked in manly lessons on him and school horses WITH qualified instructors, so we are fine.* I'm ignoring the above posts because I don't want to cause an argument.*
> *I think it's because you don't want to face the truth, but truth is truth, even if it hurts.*
> I'm simply ignoreing posts saying its my fault, ect. Because sure, if I rode better he may be less --issuie-- But I've got plenty of lessons and I'm sure we will both learn.
> 
> YouTube - L E S S O N *24-4-10*


Is it me or does that horse and Chinga have trouble bending at the poll? IDK

Btw, the only reason I came back was that I was still subscribed from this glitch,lol, so I HAD to look!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

wild_spot - I don't share my address on the internet, I'm not stupid. Also my parents have turned around and said -- qoute -- "You are not selling him and you should be happy with the horse you've got". So basically I'm trying my hardest to fix thigns with Chinga.


Thunderhooves- What is with your little picture, because I do not find it amusing. 

Guys please, I am stuck with Chinga. If you or I like it or not! I am doing everything I can do "fix" things. Having lessons twice a week on him and once on a school horse. Finding him a trainer to send him away to. (In the mean time I am having lessons on him). Basically I'm stuck and saying sell him, blah, blah, blah. Is not going to fix this situation.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> wild_spot - I don't share my address on the internet, I'm not stupid. Also my parents have turned around and said -- qoute -- "You are not selling him and you should be happy with the horse you've got". So basically I'm trying my hardest to fix thigns with Chinga.
> **cough**
> 
> Thunderhooves- What is with your little picture, because I do not find it amusing.
> ...


and what IS going to fix it? By the time he's been trained and everything, you could have bought yourself a brand new, good tempered, traned horse! Here, training is $600 a month, at the cheaper place. So, say he needs a solid 3 months. that's $1,800 saved right there. Lessons here are anywhere from $25 to $50 a lesson. So, 3 lessons a week at 50 dollars for 3 months= $1,800!
That's $3,600 saved right there! Enough for a nice horse in this economy! Add another 3 months, that's $7,200! Enough for an even better one!

Odd............. I hate math and don't excel in it, yet i just did that math?! Hmm..... I did use a calculator.

Either way, Maddie, do whatever you want. Just run me over with a tractor already!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Well Thunderhooves, my parents are willing to spend that money on the horse I've got, so I'm going to shut my mouth and stop arguing with them before I end up with them saying no about training,ect.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

If they said no, next time he rears and breaks you, they will feel VERY sorry.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

I highly doubt that your parents are truly against selling Chinga. And if in fact they did say that it's probably because you have used every trick in the book to make them feel that way. And if you truly do want what's best for you AND chinga then you would sit your parents down and explain the dangers of keeping him, the fact that you won't get anywhere and the MONEY they would save by selling him and finding you a horse better suited to you. Or you could find a KNOWLEDGEABLE horse person to talk to them. It seems to me like your trainer is a run of the mill lesson barn with big group lessons, mediocre horses and I'm sure mediocre instruction if that lesson video was truly a "lesson". Do your homework and be proactive. Make calls, send emails, talk to multiple horse professionals.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> I don't share my address on the internet, I'm not stupid.


I was talking about in PM, and I don't need your actual address, just your town/nearest town.

And I guess I must be stupid as I have given my adress to quite a few people over the internet in order to buy things and i'm still fine, thankyou.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

_Guys. I've had my trainer that use to work with Chinga come out tell my parents, but they are simply not budging on this. The money.. they apperantly don't have an issue with this, I've cried, I've yelled, I've screamed. I've acted like a proper person and sat down and spoke with them. Nothing. So can we PLEASE get off the topic of selling Chinga, because its NOT going to HAPPEN._


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> I was talking about in PM, and I don't need your actual address, just your town/nearest town.
> 
> And I guess I must be stupid as I have given my adress to quite a few people over the internet in order to buy things and i'm still fine, thankyou.


But your not 13 are you. Your an adult/older teen -- not sure ? -- and I'm sure you have the sensibility to be able to work out who to trust with adresses, ect.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Stop putting effort into him. They'll sell him really quick.

Chinga, if you don't have the sense to know when it might be okay to give you're address out (privately) and when not to, you shouldn't be using the internet. I think that's just a general rule.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I understand. But I simply do NOT want to risk it, I just don't give my adress out at all. The first part about your post I am unsure about.

Edit : Just worked out the first part of your post, I'm not going to let him sit in a paddock and do nothing. That would be a waste -- IN MY OPINION --


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

you're right. You shouldn't give your address over the internet. So why not age, name, horse's name, age, trainer's name and age, and country instead? *eye roll*


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> I understand. But I simply do NOT want to risk it, I just don't give my adress out at all. The first part about your post I am unsure about.


So you're saying they would just dump money into something because its there? If that's the case, they need to give some homeless people a place to live, or buy a needy family a new wardrobe.

I do understand wanting to get him trained so that he may sell for higher at a later date. However, thats under the impression that there is someone capable of riding him to keep the training fresh in his mind, which you are not capable of safely doing. Its in neither you nor his best interests to be paired together....you just don't click that way. The safest thing for both of you would be to let him forget everything he's learned, and sell him as a project to someone who's more suitable.

Trust me, I am going through the same thing as you are--the only difference being I'm going to have to work to get a nice, sellable horse; you already have one.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Honestly. I do not know what my parents think with my horse. I do believe it MAY -- complete guess here -- have something to do with my dad is completly terrified of horses. Completely horrified. Dad and Chinga are best friends, I do not know if this is why, it is just a guess so NO ONE post saying he will get use to another horse, ect. Because I am completely unsure.

Anyway he hasn't played up since we got his saddle adjusted. Actually it was more or less the girth, we putted a girth cover -- fluffy -- on his girth as we watched it one day and it seems that it rubs when he trots/canters.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

So that whole time, you were riding with a bad saddle?!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

thunderhooves said:


> So that whole time, you were riding with a bad saddle?!


No! We had his saddle checked -- three times -- and it fitted perfectly, but the girth was funny and only one day it rubbed bad enough for it to actually mark so we put the cover on and tada, then we just got a new girth and we've had no problem since.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I didn't have a lesson because the outside arena was flooded, so we took him half an hour to Runcorn P.C

I took him to Runcorn P.C today, he was super, we worked in the dressage arena for a while. Then I took him out into the jumping paddock, we did tonnes of ground polls, rode around the jumps let him check some of the MASSIVE stuff out -- Didn't go over them -- Then I set up a TINY course (10cm jumps  hehe ) and took him round it, little trot polls  He loved it, he was so proud of himself for "jumping" the course. Did lots of two point, by the end we were both STUFFED, so I cooled him down in the dressage ring and we worked on straigh lines and square halts. Great boy! Loaded great on the way there, but for some reason he did not want to go home. So we let him stand on the front of it and then we got him to walk in, we praised him and I gave him his hay bag.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

**face palm**


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

The problem is fixed, so everyone can get over it. Also for anyone saying you should have checked the girth, I did! After every ride I'd check where the girth sat -- just a habit -- There would be no marks what so ever, untill one day we had a really hard lesson with Aamelia.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

NittanyEquestrian said:


> **face palm**


**headdesk**
So the whole time, a girth woulda fixed it..... *sigh*
*facepalm*


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I went face palm to. I loved how I asked all three "saddle checking guys" to check everything, I would have thought this included the girth. I was at school when it got checked. I really hope I have NOT made any enemys on the forum. As everyone has great advice, I'm sorry if I didn't take your advice. It was/is really hard, my horse who was perfect suddenly turned into something horrible. Something I was scared of. But hopefully, with this special cream stuff -- Mental blank on the name -- and his new girth cover AND trainers, lessons, ect. I might have that same horse back -- but improved.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Maddie, I'm gonna sound like a jerk saying this but you're telling me a girth was the problem behind all this? You're saying you don't need to send him to a trainer because the only problem was a girth?
I'm your friend and I'm always gonna be honest, but you need to work this whole Chinga mess out. I know sometimes its hard but I'm starting to get P'Oed too. Time to face the music!


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, I'm glad that all you needed was a girth for your previously "dangerous" horse to become wonderful. I do think though that you should go out and buy a carrot stick, some NH magic dust and a full set of training dvds just to be on the safe side. Then you can really have "a wonderfully trained horse"...

*tongue in cheek*


----------



## Squeak (Apr 8, 2010)

NittanyEquestrian said:


> Well, I'm glad that all you needed was a girth for your previously "dangerous" horse to become wonderful. *I do think though that you should go out and buy a carrot stick, some NH magic dust and a full set of training dvds just to be on the safe side.* Then you can really have "a wonderfully trained horse"...
> 
> *tongue in cheek*


This.

I really hope the girth was the problem and he doesn't "suddenly" get dangerous again. Best of luck to you...


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> I went face palm to. I loved how I asked all three "saddle checking guys" to check everything, I would have thought this included the girth. I was at school when it got checked. I really hope I have NOT made any enemys on the forum. As everyone has great advice, I'm sorry if I didn't take your advice. It was/is really hard, my horse who was perfect suddenly turned into something horrible. Something I was scared of. But hopefully, with this special cream stuff -- Mental blank on the name -- and his new girth cover AND trainers, lessons, ect. I might have that same horse back -- but improved.


 

Maybe I am not reading correctiy but ....she said "girth cover, AND trainers, lessons, etc."


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

*correctly* spelling error, sorry

Wild spot offered to find a trainer for you, I think I would take her up on that offer...sounds pretty generous to me!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I am still sennding Chinga away to a trainer, he still needs training and work. Obviously. His not wonderful, his just less dangerous.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Rad, the problem isn't that the horse doesn't need or deserve a trainer. And there is no way if you go back and see all the posts she has made regarding this horse that changing the girth is going to fix the "problem". The problem is that horse and rider are totally ill-suited to each other, the rider is overhorsed and yet overconfident without the skills to go with the confidence, among other things. She is not willing to take riding critique to heart and continues to do dangerous and irresponsible things like riding her "dangerous" horse bareback and bridless in barefeet and then posts things like "He bucked me off and might have broke my arm". She needs a school master and a horse that will take care of her and teach her how to ride properly not a fresh TB with minimal training that is smart enough to know when he can take advantage of his rider. Even with more training we don't believe that they are a good match as he will have more training and more skills and be fitter while still knowing he has the upper hand.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> I am still sennding Chinga away to a trainer, he still needs training and work. Obviously. His not wonderful, his just less dangerous.


Less dangerous, Maddie? Think about it really. Do you really want to compete and ride on a horse that you know could easily bolt, buck, rear etc if you confuse him or ask him to do something he doesn't want to do? I've been re-reading your threads, just seeing if I missed anything that could really help but I can't find anything. Every thread is different and I don't know if in some parts you're lying or not?

You're not equipped to deal with a fresh TB with issues. You may have a false sense of security but in the end its going to end up bad for both of you. I'm not being mean, I'm being honest. I've been through it.

I know you're only 13, but its time to grow up. Most of the people on this forum are a lot older than you, smarter, and more experienced. I'm not saying you should take their advice, but at least consider it.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Looking back and re reading some of the post, I have to agree ....this horse does have issues and at only 13 this is the time of your life to be enjoying horses and learning all you can. While I do agree working with the right trainer and instructor can make all the difference in the world , this horse is too much of a horse for you. I am not a fan of ex race horses , that is JMO just that the ones that I have had experience with are too high strung for my taste. Before I get attacked by off the track TB owners this is JMO and doesn't mean that an off the track horse wouldn't be perfect for the right match.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Chinga is my horse, I know what I am capable of. I'm sending him away to training, I know what he can do and I have been taught to safely deal with it IF he does rear, buck or bolt. I know what my horse does. I know how dangerous he is and I feel and KNOW I can deal with him. Have any of you actually seen me deal with his bad behaviour resently ? No.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Chinga is my horse, I know what I am capable of. I'm sending him away to training, *I know what he can do and I have been taught to safely deal with it IF he does rear, buck or bolt.* I know what my horse does. I know how dangerous he is and I feel and KNOW I can deal with him. Have any of you actually seen me deal with his bad behaviour resently ? No.


If you were taught to deal with those, he wouldn't be doing them. You've been taught how to hang on.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Well anyways his getting his butt sent off to training next Monday.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Chinga how you or your parents sleep easy at night is beyond me you are literally signing a death warrent on that horse! I have followed all your treads but never posted as you dont take help or criticism well so i felt it was a waste of time. But seriously girl you need help or you actually will be seriously hurt i have seen some amount of injuries with girls like you who need to buy cop on somewhere. your 13 you cant physically manage or control an untrained racehorse. But your not going to listen to this either had to get it out there. I hope on your behalf that your dangerous horse become safe before you kill yourself.
Actually talking about killing yourself what kind of LUNATIC gets up on a dangerous horse bareback with nothing on???? there was a thread on this about a professional dressage rider i think who ended up falling off a SCHOOLED horse and was in a coma and you took the risk on Chinga? It seems like your just looking for ways you can shock people and put yourself in serious situations.
phew got it all off my chest finally


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thats why his going to a trainer, genious hu.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Everyone needs to get off her back. Do any of you think it will help or make it easier when you're saying things like what you're saying? This is HER decision and she needs to make it on her own. 

I know for sure that I've had days where I say, "F it, I'm done." And I also have days where I think my horse is the best thing in the world. I will say now that I *know* how to handle my horses spats, know how to ride correctly, and know how to work with him instead of fighting it I haven't had a day where I have said, "F it, I'm done." In my opinion you should look for a trainer that will help YOU along the way, as well as your horse. What good is getting your horse trained if you don't know how to do it yourself? 

I'd rather see you keep him for awhile than fly off the handle and sell him without thinking it through with a clear head.


*Nothing is worse than, "what ifs" and regrets. (Besides falling off and becoming a vegetable, or death)
*


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

We're sending him away, then the trainer is going to work with me and him together. So I can learn how to ride him as such. I'm going to drive myself nuts for 3 months without him. As MUCH as I want to keep him and work with him myself, he will not learn what he needs to learn. He is still going to be green. Its like "Boot camp " as such he's learning how to "behave" and understand what he is being asked. Its not the type of training where he is going to learn how to not put himself into pretty form and jump massive jumps, I then have the option to send him to that type of training. But I think I will leave it for a while once he gets back and just enjoy riding my SAFE horse. 

*Chews nails * "I'm bored"... and he hasn't even left yet! 

Also thankyou White Foot for your post


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

And on top of all of that he's green, no one here can expect him to magically be cured overnight. Green horses take TIME and EXPERIENCE.


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

I have never commented on any training or issue thread Chinga has posted before, but at this point its like I just can't contain myself. The next time she has some issue/the horse throws her/she gets hurt/she chooses to ride like an utter moron, bareback with no shoes, etc, I think we all should just not bother to answer her post.
She's made it clear she has no interest in actually heeding any advice given to her so at this point she's only looking for the attention. 
Chinga, I have no interest in giving you attention. The doctors will give you all the attention you want when you're seriously injured on a horse you do not have the skill to ride.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Kmacdougall 100%agree with you if they dont care about looking after themselves why should anyone else care about their safety 13is old enough and wise enough to realise what danger is. the posts contain the most contradicitng information ever that the poor horse probably has no idea what is going on. The Point in posting here and asking for help is that you actually want some not that you want to tell everyone there wrong once they give it and what would we know but hey!


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

She's young and resilient:lol:


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

White Foot said:


> She's young and resilient:lol:


And that's supposed to be an excuse for blatant stupidity and ignorance?


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, she won't be so young and resilient when that horse sends her to the ICU.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

I would rather have regrets about a horse I sold than be a vegetable or dead...but hey that's just me...


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Obviously no one here is going to change her mind so if you're not going to try and support her then leave. No one needs your negativity. Go bring it to someone else in this forum who is too stupid to realize that they have no friggen idea what they are doing but still insist they can do it all by themselves with ill fitting tack, and lack the general how-to knowledge of owning a horse. Lord knows there are PLENTY of people that everyone can pester about that. 

Everyone keeps telling her to sell the horse because she's not experienced enough, answer me this. How is she supposed to get experience if everytime she faces a challenge with a horse she sells him? If she's under the supervision of a professional I see nothing wrong with it. It's not like she's going to saddle him up and let him lose, she is getting help. Which is FAR more than I can say for a lot of ignorant people in this forum. 

ANY and EVERY horse has the potential to KILL someone, don't act like it doesn't.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

......


White Foot said:


> Obviously no one here is going to change her mind so if you're not going to try and support her then leave. No one needs your negativity. Go bring it to someone else in this forum who is too stupid to realize that they have no friggen idea what they are doing but still insist they can do it all by themselves with ill fitting tack, and lack the general how-to knowledge of owning a horse. Lord knows there are PLENTY of people that everyone can pester about that.
> 
> *Isn't that what she is doing? We keep hoping that maybe at some point the lightbulb will come on and she will understand that we are trying to help her and keep her safe and not just out to "be mean".*
> 
> ...


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

.* It's not like she's going to saddle him up and let him lose*
Em she got onto him bareback with no helmet and was riding in a head collar. Can you explain the logistics of that? This girl clearly doesnt care for her safety in any form she posts it all over the internet, following on threads like Chinga bucked today think i broke my arm.
To me she is looking for attetion not help as she has no intention of getting help off anyone here.
White Foot- if all of us were to learn on crazy track horses aged 13 lets just say this forum would be very empty and hospitals would be very full. Im all for learning to deal with situations heck iv had more injuries then most dealt with the worst horses, but im in my late teens ok im bigger stronger more experienced. Maddie is 13 she should be enjoying her first pony , going to pony club , learning all she can NOT trying to retrain an ex-racehorse. If id been given an ex racehorse aged 13 firstly i think id have been in hospital numerous times secondly well there is no way that the horse would have been adequte for much in all honesty i can admit it. Its frusrating to read yet another post on Chinga-He is wonderful........Today he injured me and my personal favourite....Green horses and riders dont mix!!
​


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I love the part that I mentioned at least TWICE that he leaves for the trainers on Monday, obviously you guys read the whole thing... NittayEquestrian. Its YOU who is going to make me turn around and say NO to sending him to the trainers, because I'm just about sick of your stuck up replies and sounding like you know everything! I did NOT ask for critique on my instructor, her horses and the facillites.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Guys enough! You guys really need to cool it! She's not going to listen to you! Why do you guys waste your time? Apparently you have nothing better to do. You know what you guys are turning her into, morganshow. You guys all gang up on her one girls leaves and you find new meat to pick at. Get a life! She's not going to listen to you everyone knows that. I don't agree with what she does but I don't like bullies and I stand up for people who get picked on. So just leave this poor girl alone, if you don't like what she's doing then here's a thought, don't reply!! She said he's going to the trainers okay? Isn't that what the vultures wanted? I am done now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Not to mention everyone needs to remember what it was like to be her age. I know that I had the "I can do anything" attitude. We all did.. 

Good luck with your journey.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> I love the part that I mentioned at least TWICE that he leaves for the trainers on Monday, obviously you guys read the whole thing... NittayEquestrian. Its YOU who is going to make me turn around and say NO to sending him to the trainers, because I'm just about sick of your stuck up replies and sounding like you know everything! I did NOT ask for critique on my instructor, her horses and the facillites.


She;s a heck of a lot older and wiser than you, that's for sure.
And if Nitaany makes you not sned him to the trainers, I'll say sorry to your parents when he kills you.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

thunderhooves said:


> She;s a heck of a lot older and wiser than you, that's for sure.
> And if Nitaany makes you not sned him to the trainers, I'll say sorry to your parents when he kills you.


That was rude, unnecessary, and very childish. Grow up please.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ Morganshow didn't leave - She was banned.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

true I remember now and yes she was a liar but that didn't give you guys a reason to tear her apart.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

White Foot said:


> That was rude, unnecessary, and very childish. Grow up please.


Sorry, I'm older than her, so not really a "child", per say. . And what I said was true.I'm not trying to be mean, just honest.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay we learned this in kindergarten, if you can't say something nice don't say it at all. And then of course the ever popular golden rule: treat others the way you would want to be treated. Let's all remember that 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Iluvjunior said:


> Okay we learned this in kindergarten, if you can't say something nice don't say it at all. And then of course the ever popular golden rule: treat others the way you would want to be treated. Let's all remember that
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i would like to be treated honestly. And in kindergarden...well, blah. The world is not nice. its not all butterflys and daisies out there.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry hun, but it's true even when your an adult you have to be nice and pleasant. Sorry but that's how life is when you have a job are you going to tell these things to your boss because that will get you fired.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Maddie, obviously nothing I can say will make you sell him. I've got that (and everyone else should've got that too!), but sending him to the trainers is not going to be a magical cure. Sure 3 months of training might make his transitions good, him balanced etc, but it will not change his personality. It will only change his attitude to work. *It will be a consistent effort on your part to maintain that training and to make sure that he doesn't revert back to his old ways.*

You know, I don't think we're being mean. Heck, I wish people were honest like this to me. Being open (but not outright snarky) helps solve a lot of problems. Maddie, sending him to the trainers is 1 step in a long line of steps. Its not going to be an end-all cure. I think you need to evaluate if its worth paying money for his training. Because there is no point sending him away if you're just gonna let him slip through again.

Personally, at your age, I would just sell him. Its a lot of work, and something that I feel you can't handle. Even at my age, I'd sell him. He's not worth it and if you're intent on being a good rider, you need a good horse. Be honest, this horse isn't going to get you to the Olympics. I don't think he'd even make it to Zone PC.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm merely pointing out what she has given us. And if she doesn't want to hear what we have to say then don't post on a public forum. We were more than happy to offer her helpful and constructive criticism and she threw it back in our faces when it did not go along with what she wanted to hear. I'm sorry if I'm not holding her hand and telling her to keep the horse that she can't ride and unless she gets a LOT of good instruction I will continue to feel this way. As professionals it is considered negligence on our parts and against the professional code of conduct for us to NOT do everything we can to steer her to the safest course of action. People have been sued for a lot less than telling a 13 year old what she wants to hear. If we had told her to go out and keep him and he had ended up killing her, then it is possible for her parents to track down forum posters and sue us for bad advice leading to the death of their daughter. So excuse me for being "mean" but it is only in an effort to promote safety and good advice/instruction.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Everything you guys are saying is indeed very true but you guys circle her threads like vultures I agree with you 100% but say what you want to say and leave it. I think that she continues to post because she likes the attention IMHO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

If its attention a person wants, they get it 99% of the time. Posts like these get attention because the OP is in a bad situation and their continual dismissal of decent advice, is just ehhh.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Exactly she knows she'll get attention with this...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Glad you have found a trainer for your boy.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

It's hard for us that have seen the horror stories to sit back and not comment on the things she is saying and doing.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

NittanyEquestrian said:


> It's hard for us that have seen the horror stories to sit back and not comment on the things she is saying and doing.


Exactly, considering I have been in that situation myself.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Yea I've been here since she first got Chinga but I tried at firs but then I decided to just steer clear..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Once more... 

Sell the horse....


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thankyou white foot and lacyloo. I'll Pm you with how his training goes


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/chingas-going-trainers-53648/#post616642 -- I'm leaving this thread, for those who would like to follow Chinga's training here is a link. NOTE THE BOLD


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Its a bit ignorant dont you think? Coming her looking for help advice then throwing it in everyones face. And i can guarantee if that training doesnt work she will be right back her...OK Chinga is definitely for sale this time. But of course a 13 year old girl knows more than an entire forum its onlylogic like!! Honestly im very intrigued to see how this all plays out


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Me too Maggi. I would be willing to take a guess on how long she will be posting with more problems after he is "trained". I mean I would be the first one to eat crow if she pulls it off but the odds are highly against her.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

White Foot said:


> Obviously no one here is going to change her mind so if you're not going to try and support her then leave. No one needs your negativity. Go bring it to someone else in this forum who is too stupid to realize that they have no friggen idea what they are doing but still insist they can do it all by themselves with ill fitting tack, and lack the general how-to knowledge of owning a horse. Lord knows there are PLENTY of people that everyone can pester about that.
> 
> Everyone keeps telling her to sell the horse because she's not experienced enough, answer me this. How is she supposed to get experience if everytime she faces a challenge with a horse she sells him? If she's under the supervision of a professional I see nothing wrong with it. It's not like she's going to saddle him up and let him lose, she is getting help. Which is FAR more than I can say for a lot of ignorant people in this forum.
> 
> *ANY and EVERY horse has the potential to KILL someone, don't act like it doesn't.*


(Sorry I cannot comment on this thread, I have read through all the OP's threads and everything I could ever want to give for advice has always been said, hope things work out for the best whether you keep Chinga or not, and I hope working with the trainer helps things out a bit) 

The bolded statement is so true. Yesterday I watched a 31 year old bombproof, light a firecracker on his bum and he'll stand there horse, bolt away with a little girl.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

While that particular sentence is true, the context in which it was made is not. Whitefoot was implying that any horse can kill someone so there is no point to telling a novice rider to get a horse that is more experienced, calmer and more accepting of rider mistakes than her current horse which is a green, excitable OTTB. While every horse can and will hurt someone at some point, there are many things to take into consideration and do to minimize the risk. The risk won't go away but the odds can be stacked in your favor with careful planning, good training for horse and rider and a healthy respect for the risks involved when deciding what situations to put yourself into.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Folks, this girl is 13, for Pete's sake!

At thirteen, a little hump in the back can feel like bronco time. Everything may have been somewhat exaggerated. That may explain the parents keeping him through all of this, possibly at the advice of her trainer. Who knows....I'm sure there is much more going on here. A thirteen year old often loves drama.

it sounds like she is on the right track to me. Sending him to a trainer and then working with that trainer with her horse is exactly right. Good for her and her parents for this.

I have had too many clients who become real quitters the minute the horse sneezes. They sell, and buy another "made" horse who also, someday, sneezes. I'm not a fan of quitters, as long as they are under a trainers eyes, as it sounds like she will be.

So, let's let this thread go more positive, to reinforce what she is now doing RIGHT.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

If she was under the care of a competent trainer I would agree but everything she has posted; advice from "trainers", her lesson video and things make us think that the quality of instruction is lacking. And she is 13...which means it is even more dangerous for her to have an ill-suited horse and less than stellar instruction. All we can comment on is what she has said and to me even reading between the lines and taking age into account this horse/rider combo is going to continue to not go well. If the instruction she receives gets better and they can improve her riding and decision making skills regarding her horse then I think they might be ok but compare the "good" posts from her and the "bad" ones and there are definitely more bad ones. And we aren't saying she shouldn't ride but that she would be happier and safer on a more well trained horse with a more forgiving attitude for young rider mistakes.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

NittanyEquestrian said:


> If she was under the care of a competent trainer I would agree but everything she has posted; advice from "trainers", her lesson video and things make us think that the quality of instruction is lacking. And she is 13...which means it is even more dangerous for her to have an ill-suited horse and less than stellar instruction. All we can comment on is what she has said and to me even reading between the lines and taking age into account this horse/rider combo is going to continue to not go well. If the instruction she receives gets better and they can improve her riding and decision making skills regarding her horse then I think they might be ok but compare the "good" posts from her and the "bad" ones and there are definitely more bad ones. And we aren't saying she shouldn't ride but that she would be happier and safer on a more well trained horse with a more forgiving attitude for young rider mistakes.


 Not everyone can get amazing trainers. She is thirteen, Us young kids can take a huge beating, then shake the dirt off and get back on. :wink:

Hes going to a trainers, so that will be good. And she will be fine, I dont know why everyone has to post 100x about how they think its so dangorous and how if she doesnt sell the horse theyre not going to comment on any of her thread or something. Her and her horse are having some difficulties, hes going to a trainer, BIG DEAL. it doesnt actually effect any of you does it? If she wants to go and ride a dangorous horse she loves, let her! I mean, ya, for sure make a post about how dangorous you think it is, and your opinion. But you dont have to make 10 posts on it! one post gets the point through better or just as well as 10. 
i hope chingas training goes well, i want pictures!


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

ridergirl23 said:


> Not everyone can get amazing trainers. She is thirteen, Us young kids can take a huge beating, then shake the dirt off and get back on. :wink: *Is anyone else cringing here?*
> 
> Hes going to a trainers, so that will be good. :-( And she will be fine, I dont know why everyone has to post 100x about how they think its so dangorous and how if she doesnt sell the horse theyre not going to comment on any of her thread or something. Her and her horse are having some difficulties, hes going to a trainer, BIG DEAL. it doesnt actually effect any of you does it? If she wants to go and ride a dangorous horse she loves, let her! *Cringing again?* I mean, ya, for sure make a post about how dangorous you think it is, and your opinion. But you dont have to make 10 posts on it! one post gets the point through better or just as well as 10.
> i hope chingas training goes well, i want pictures!


Every post that I made was in reference to something someone else posted. None of this actually affects you either so why are you the one getting so worked up about it? If even one person reads these horror stories and learns something and/or uses any of these posts in the future to make safe decisions about horses and suitability especially for children then I think it was worth my time and effort.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

NittanyEquestrian said:


> Every post that I made was in reference to something someone else posted. None of this actually affects you either so why are you the one getting so worked up about it? If even one person reads these horror stories and learns something and/or uses any of these posts in the future to make safe decisions about horses and suitability especially for children then I think it was worth my time and effort.


 but you guys have made yourselves clear already! haha thats what im trying to say! you guys have already m, and she has made it clear what you think, and she has made it clear that shes not listening.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

I don't care if she's listening or not. Most of my posts were explaining something to someone new to the post or commenting on what someone else had commented on. And why do you care if I want to waste my time?


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I dont really care what you do with your time, but it just bugs me when people have to keep beating a dead horse.
so lets just leave this thread alone since everyones already left it except for us , haha


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

OK folks, when a thread degrades to snipping at each other and nothing of any substance is added, it's time to close it.


----------

